# I need help for interio decoure



## Sara2010 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi for all I like this forum so could you help me to Put semple Desgine For example kids room bedroom kitchen and living room I have two rooms with bathroom,kitchen and living room. And what is the modern open living room or close living room please indeed your advise. Thanks alot:thumbsup:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure I understand the scope of what you are asking us to do? Do you have pictures or a floorplan? Are you asking us to do a class assignment for you?


----------

